# No more E6 processing in town



## dinodan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yesterday, I went to the photo place where I had been buying film and taking it to be processed for 20 years.  Gone! (As in shut down.)

For a while, they had been doing E6 in house, but then went back to sending it out.

I then went to another lab in the area, but they don't do E6.  They suggested Ritz camera at the mall.

Rather than take it there, I'm going to try E Six Lab of Atlanta.  Has anybody used them? 

This has got me wondering how long E6 will be viable...


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 4, 2009)

This happened to me several years back.  I called Kodak asking for the names of Q Labs in the Chicago area...  there were none!

I'm at home, using an ancient G3 with dial-up, so I'm not able to find any links for you just now.  But if you Google "Kodak pro" and follow the links, I believe they have a Q Lab locater.  You should be able to find something closer to you.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## compur (Mar 4, 2009)

There's Dwaynes:
Kodachrome slide film developing - Ektachrome slide film developing - Kodak certified service - Dwayne's Photo Service


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 4, 2009)

dinodan said:


> ...I'm going to try E Six Lab of Atlanta.




I'm at work now.  Yes...  E-Six is a Kodak Q-LAB.  Seems they're the closest to you.


----------



## dinodan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'll probably try the Atlanta place first as they're relatively close.

D.


----------



## bhop (Mar 4, 2009)

D.I.Y.

Arista Rapid E6 Slide Developing Kit 1 Pint | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## randerson07 (Mar 4, 2009)

bhop said:


> D.I.Y.
> 
> Arista Rapid E6 Slide Developing Kit 1 Pint | Freestyle Photographic Supplies



Have you tried it? how many rolls can you get out of a pint?

Christie Photo, for E6 I currently go to PJs in Glen Ellyn http://www.pjcamera.com/
The price is right, they can do 35mm or 120, and have it done next day. I also get alot of my darkroom supplies and film there. Im not sure if they offer a service with shipping involved but I do like their services and prices.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 4, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> Christie Photo, for E6 I currently go to PJs in Glen Ellyn http://www.pjcamera.com/
> The price is right, they can do 35mm or 120, and have it done next day. I also get alot of my darkroom supplies and film there. Im not sure if they offer a service with shipping involved but I do like their services and prices.




Thanks for the link.

-Pete


----------



## bhop (Mar 4, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> Have you tried it? how many rolls can you get out of a pint?
> 
> Christie Photo, for E6 I currently go to PJs in Glen Ellyn http://www.pjcamera.com/
> The price is right, they can do 35mm or 120, and have it done next day. I also get alot of my darkroom supplies and film there. Im not sure if they offer a service with shipping involved but I do like their services and prices.



I haven't tried the E6, but I have used the same package size C41 and it's supposed to be good for around 8 rolls or so..(of 120, probably a few more 35mm) but I only mixed half of it because I use a stainless steel tank, if I mixed it all at once, it'd be a huge waste, so that should double it unless I screw something up.


----------



## North Light (Jun 12, 2009)

We process all formats using dip and dunk processor. We are small and easy to work with.
Have  30 years experience processing trans film
North Light, Chattanooga photo lab, Chattanooga E-6 film processing, Chattanooga E-6 lab, photo lab, Chattanooga,Tennessee, chattanooga photo processing


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 12, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > D.I.Y.
> ...



I've used this kit, it's stated capacity is 8 rolls per liter (4 per pint).  You could probably push it past that, but I  haven't tried.

I was scared to process color until I tried it, but it's actually easier to achieve consistent results then black and white. The only tricky parts are:

1) maintaining the temp, I use a styrofoam cooler to keep the temps more stable.
2) processing more film at a time; the chemicals are more expensive then black and white so you'll likely want to use them to exhaustion, and I wouldn't trust the dillutions lasting more then a couple days.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 15, 2009)

JW Photo Labs in Raleigh is fabulous and they're somewhat in the general vicinity.


----------

